# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Post your dream frogs

## PheePheeTheFrog

If I could have any frog I would want a leopard frog! Even though im getting one in a few months I am very impatient and want I sooner!! 
ps it can be more then one!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## irThumper

Blue eyed and Super Snowflake versions of my WTFs!  :Big Grin:

----------


## elly

I like my White's. But I wouldn't mind keeping toads, gray tree frogs, or dendrobia azurius  (sp? You know, the blue dart frog). I'm just not sure if I want to wrangle fruit flies though.

----------


## irThumper

I would LOVE to have Grays, not to mention Bombinas again, but our darn state won't let folks keep those, or a bunch of others either. I would like to have Mossys too, don't know of they are allowed or not, will have to check. :/

Well, it says these are allowed: "Tonkin Bug-eyed frog – Rhacophoridae – Theloderma corticale" and this care sheet says Theloderma cortical IS the Mossy frog, so.......! 
http://C:\Users\User\Documents\FROG ...Care Sheet.xps

----------


## Frogfeet123

Blue eyed honey whites tree frog, or super snowflake whites tree frog. As for other types, I would like glass frogs, and mossy frogs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tongue Flicker

I saw those blue colored mexican burrowing frogs and I want one lol

----------


## Lynn

Oophaga sylavatica  !

Oophaga sylvatica | Understory Enterprises

https://www.google.com/search?q=phot...AQsAQ&dpr=0.75

I think ( maybe) I'll take the plunge in March ? It can be a B'day present --- to me --- from me. 
Plus, it's a good excuse to build another enclosure  :Big Grin:  

 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

I'm with lynn on this one O. sylvatica 'bilsa'. 
http://www.dendrobati.com/#!sexedproven-pairs/cofn

Although, at $2500/pair, I doubt I will be owning them anytime soon lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lynn

It's terrible they are so costly $$$$

Same with the blue pumilio   :Frown:   ie  "Cauchero".  Just as beautiful !

https://www.google.com/search?q=cauc...0QsAQ&dpr=0.75

Honestly .......we'll all get priced right out of the hobby if we're not careful.  :Stupid: 

Many are very rare....however
Mysterious New Poison Dart Frog Found; Is Size of Fingernail – Voices

They may not even sell the sylvatica  w/out a _resume_? Don't know ?

More:
http://www.dendrobati.com/#!sylvatica--others/ct9x

serioulsy ! nice price ! very tempting ... I could promise John 'extra' fruit flies with dinner  :Big Grin: 
http://www.dendrobati.com/#!pumilio/ccnr

Pair of Basti ???
http://www.dendrobati.com/#!sexedproven-pairs/cofn

 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

Hahaha! A resume? Yeah, I think you also need a letter of reference from the dendroboard overlords before you can purchase sylvatica lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## irThumper

Add Bird Poop frogs to my list, and also these...! 

If Pied WTFs like this ever show up in the trade things are going to go nuts  :Wink:

----------


## elly

I'd like to keep plain, ordinary Woodhouse Toads. They're bold and their grumpy faces amuse me. It would be nice to have a frog that sticks to the ground, less worry about escape. I don't want to take them out of the wild though, they need to be able to find mates.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Haha so because of this thread, it's the first time in 18 years that I've actually researched about mexican burrowing toads lol

Mexican burrowing toad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Photo burrowed from the net. So owner credits please blame google not me lol

----------


## Frogfeet123

Awesome frog tongue flicker!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Amy

For me ... _Leptopelis uluguruensis_, but captive bred.  As far as I know...that hasn't been successful yet.

Also ... 

_Agalychnis Callidryas_ "Bubblegum"  and _Cruziohyla craspedopus_ but uluguru forest frogs (CB) are definitely my #1 wish...hopefully that will happen in my lifetime.

I guess I'm kind of a tree frog girl LOL

----------


## bill

> I guess I'm kind of a tree frog girl LOL


It's ok Amy, we won't hold that against you. We still luv ya! Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Frogfeet123

Those uluguro frogs are so cute!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Amy

> It's ok Amy, we won't hold that against you. We still luv ya! Lol


The saddest part is, the only reason I do not have interest in darts is because I hate tiny feeders.  I absolutely adore tree frogs though, even if they spend most of my waking time sound asleep.

----------


## FrogOverlord

For my frog bucket list, I'd love having bumble bee toads, tomato frogs, a GABF, maybe a couple of cool looking pacman frogs. I kinda love terrestrial amphibians. Also because I love making enclosures out of long tanks more than I do tall tanks.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bill

> The saddest part is, the only reason I do not have interest in darts is because I hate tiny feeders.  I absolutely adore tree frogs though, even if they spend most of my waking time sound asleep.


See, I'm the opposite. After I gifted my white's away, I swore never to deal with crickets again!! Besides the fact that they are smelly, dirty, nasty little creatures, I prefer fruit flies. I rarely ever run out, never have to go to the store to buy them, and never worry about the pet store not having any.  :Wink: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

> See, I'm the opposite. After I gifted my white's away, I swore never to deal with crickets again!! Besides the fact that they are smelly, dirty, nasty little creatures, I prefer fruit flies. I rarely ever run out, never have to go to the store to buy them, and never worry about the pet store not having any. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


That is funny.  While I do not enjoy dealing with crickets, the spring peepers and toadlets that I raised made me absolutely hate dealing with fruit flies.  Luckily, I have 3 stores within 10 minutes that sell multiple sizes of crickets and none of them have ever run out.  I usually pick them up twice a week so that I do not have too many in the house at once.

----------


## bill

I have a few places around me that sell crickets as well (beauty of living in a big city), but last summer, it seemed like there was about a 2 month shortage. Luckily, I didn't have the white's anymore at that time, otherwise I would have been forced to order them online, which I despise!! Never ran short on fruit flies though  :Wink: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

Yeah, that would really stress me out.  I never got the hang of making my own FF cultures, they were always crashing on me.  So I was buying FF cultures at a local pet store and there were many times they were sold out or only had cultures that were at their end.

----------


## Josh

Haha, I've got a funny story for you guys. In my old hermit crab tank, a 40B, some crickets managed to escape from their carrier and enter the tank through ventilation holes. Lo and behold, within 2 weeks they started breeding. I eventually had to move the crabs to a 90 gallon I got for my Bday this October, but I now have a large, successfully breeding cricket colony . . . all by accident! Talk about fortune. It even gave me a reason for getting a larger tank! haha, well that's my story  :Wink:

----------


## Pacou

I want a few I've got pacman frogs African dwarf frog's and African Clawed frogs  at the moment but I'd like to add white tree frogs and both types of pyxie frog Amazon milk frog and tomato frogs 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Dream frog- GABF sized leucomela  :Wink:

----------


## Ryan

My dream frogs would be a wide variety of darts and specifically solomon island 
leaf frogs, malaysian leaf frogs and a wide variety of horned frogs

----------


## Scott Bogard

I want a large tank with a small community of gray tree frogs.  Apparently in PA there is a possession limit of one frog, but that is per fishing license, and there are five people living in my house.  I'd like a few more whites also, of different color variations.  Then I'd like to graduate onto something like darts.  A huge tank with a few different kinds if that is doable...  I love darts but I don't have time to culture food right now, so I'll stick with bigger frogs that can eat my abundant roaches.  At any rate whatever frogs I get will live in a BIG tank!

----------


## Heather

O. sylvatica for sure!  :Wink: 

(Google images)






I'd also like cinnamon tree frogs, 



Gastrothecus cornutas (endangered), 





and a pair of each Atelopus species (also endangered), especially the Atelopus flavescens  :Big Grin: .





 :Big Grin:

----------

Strider18

----------


## Josh

Weren't the Atelopus on that one BBC frog documentary?

----------


## Amy

Ohh I totally  :Heart: Atelopus, I would deal with fruit flies for them  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Heather

I believe so

----------


## Heather

> Ohh I totally Atelopus, I would deal with fruit flies for them


You'd love them  :Smile:

----------


## PheePheeTheFrog

ACF I really want one and also a giant waxy monkey frog!

----------


## Bryan

Amazon Leaf Frog ( Cruziohyla craspedopus )

----------

